# Hello just out of hospital



## MrM (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi everyone , just been diagnosed , not sure yet what type i have hopefully type 2 I hate needles lol   anyway hi again  hope to chat with you guys some more in the future


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi MrM, welcome to the forum  How did you end up in hospital? Have you been put on any medication?


----------



## MrM (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi thanks for the welcome,  I had not been feeling too clever since before Christmas, I started craving lots of drinks, coke, orange anything really apart from my usual water,  i began going to the loo a lot during the night and stopping by the fridge for another drink on the way back to bed,  before i ended up in hospital  I began to feel really weak  and shivery which just got worse and  I thought i just had a bad cold or something like that , I got gradually worse and my wife insisted i go to the hospital  as for meds i am on Metfomin 500mg twice a day and Gliclazide  80 mg till i go back to the clinic  on Monday i am hoping the meds will help,  they did not think they would in the clinic though 

I have never been as scared in my life


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2013)

Try not to worry (easy to say, I know). Hopefully, they will be able to give you a better and more solid diagnosis on Monday. Until then I would suggest avoiding eating too much carbohydrate (things like potatoes, rice, pasta, bread, cakes, biscuits, sweets etc.) as these are all things that will raise your blood sugar levels and make you feel worse. It does sound as though your symptoms have come on fairly quickly, which might suggest Type 1 rather than Type 2, but there is a lot of overlap in symptoms. 

Whilst a diagnosis of diabetes is never good, there is a bit of a silver lining in that diabetes is a condition that can be managed well and does not have to impinge on your quality of life - you should be able to do everything you want, it may just take a little more planning! There are loads of friendly, experienced people here who will be more than happy to answer any questions or concerns you may have - and no question is considered 'silly', so if it is bothering you, please ask 

Good luck on Monday, please let us know how things go!


----------



## MrM (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you for the advice about eating i was not really given that much information or was still in a state of shock and did not take it all in. so its very much appreciated 

I am sure i  will have many many questions over the next few weeks lol 

nice to meet you thanks again 

I will let you know on Monday how things go


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi Mr M. Hope everything calms down on monday & you get some good information & how to deal with it.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi Mr M - welcome here and to the club no-one wanted to join!

You could do a lot worse than keep a bit of scrap paper handy and write down every single thing that you want to ask, as it occurs to you.  And don't be afraid of whipping out the list and going through it one by one!  - they should be impressed that someone is keen to find out !

Did they actually take any blood samples to get tested whilst you were in hospital?  Only thinking they could be doing that over the weekend ready for clinic on Monday.


----------



## Steff (Feb 16, 2013)

Mr m hi and a warm welcome to the boards


----------



## MrM (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi thanks everyone for the warm welcome i am feeling a little down right now I am sure you have all felt it, It will make my dealing with it a lot better having the ability to talk to other people in the club lol 

Yes  they took a couple of blood tests and they gave me a couple of insulin injections over my stay in hospital   

That's a good idea about the question list thanks


----------



## trophywench (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes - it may well be 42+ years since I was diagnosed Mr M - but believe you me I do remember the diagnosis blues very well.  And can tell you it does get better as time goes on, as you learn how to deal with D and he just becomes a companion rather than a sworn enemy.

As I see it, it's like this.  I can't win, there is no cure, so I'm stuck with it.  So although it never stopped me, and no doubt it won't stop anyone else! - there was absolutely no point whatsoever in me sitting there in floods of tears wailing Why ME?  Sounds pathetic, LOL  

But it is sort-of, necessary.  Like any other bereavement, you do have to grieve properly for the deceased (in this case the Beta cells in my pancreas) and until you do that, it may be difficult to move on.  I do actually draw some comparisons with when my dad died actually.  He was seriously ill.  He wasn't going to recover and he didn't.  I was kind-of OK with that.  But when it hit me was just when I wasn't thinking about it at all - something right daft would happen and I'd automatically think - Oh I must tell dad about that, he'll laugh like a drain! cos we had a shared sense of humour about 'stuff'.  And then I would burst into tears and not know what to do cos I realised a split second later I could no longer do that thing.

Well I haven't had thoughts like that for years now about either of the two Ds.

So anyway, this new lifetime companion.  Best to live in harmony with him I think,  although I wouldn't want him to have the upper hand.  So I need to know as much as I can cram into my brain about the way he works and lives, so as to avoid unnecessarily upsetting him, so we can each get on with our own lives with the minimum of fuss.

Yes?

Bit like being married to 2 husbands really!  LOL  And you know what they are like if their dinner isn't ready ..... or you aren't


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 16, 2013)

MrM said:


> Hi everyone , just been diagnosed , not sure yet what type i have hopefully type 2 I hate needles lol   anyway hi again  hope to chat with you guys some more in the future



Hello and welcome, sorry to hear you have been hospital. Best wishes Sheena


----------



## Mark T (Feb 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum MrM


----------



## Lizzzie (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi MrM 

my problem was often not knowing what questions to ask the team to get good understanding..... So here's what I'd have on my list in your position, although you may well have been told or know the answers to some or all of them already....

Why are they not sure what type you are? How can they find out?  Could you be one of those 'intermediate' or 'mody' people?

What are the blood tests they took and how will they be useful?

Do they know for sure now they have the blood results?

It's a wobbly ride getting diagnosed. One minute you're happy with your understanding, next minute you come up with a dozen more questions, guess my advice is to keep talking to your team and keep asking questions.  Get your support nurses phone number!

Goof luck. Keep us updated :0)


----------



## Lizzzie (Feb 16, 2013)

Ps I remember looking from the 'type one' list to the 'type 2' list in confusion myself and being so releaved when my GP said: 'well if you were overweight I was going to tell you you were type 2 and if you smelt of ketones I was going to say type one and now I don't know what to think...'

They got me sorted in the end. :0)


----------



## MrM (Feb 17, 2013)

Good morning , i cant believe how i feel this morning , not felt this good in a couple of years , my glucose number thing is at last dropping It was 9.2 this morning ,  18 when they released me from hospital, so i think the medication is  working.


If i may could i ask is it normal to pass a tiny amount of blood when urinating, i have had that itching that you get for weeks so I am wondering if it is just a case of whatever caused that itching being cleansed from my system 


Steve


----------



## trophywench (Feb 17, 2013)

Firstly - great !!

No - it's by far not normal Steve.

However it's extremely USUAL for high BGs to cause thrush (AKA The Great Itch) and urine infections, but at the passing blood point, you need urgent medical treatment because it's likely the UTI has spread upwards to your kidneys.  Treatment for that is an immediate course of heavy duty antibiotics.  The thrush part may need treatment with an anti-fungal, but it won't get completely better anyway till your BGs get back on the straight and narrow as the normal thing.  Otherwise it just keeps flaring up again.  Oh - and unfortunately I'm afraid the ABs can cause thrush to get worse in the short term.  So a two-pronged attack it must be.  Or three pronged cos you have to get your BG down too!   {{{hugs}}}  Don't stress, unfortunately a lot of us have been there done that - and (fortunately!) lived to tell the tale!

There are other things that cause blood to be passed which are nowt to do with D and even more serious than D, but since you have the Itch, it probably isn't anything to be worried about unduly.

Do you have any external thrush symptoms? with ladies this manifests as sort of 'whitish fluffy bits' on our underneath parts (LOL)  Looks a bit like when an old tissue gets left in the washing machine and it disintegrates all over your best black T-shirt!

Take a FIRST PASS pee sample (or another one when you pee from a full bladder) to the clinic with you tomorrow.  Doesn't matter if it looks clear, if it's an infection it will still be there.  Usually UTI's send it a bit cloudy even though it doesn't have blood, but that's not guaranteed. Make absolutely certain you TELL them about this.  Pee can be tested with a 'dipstick' in 30 seconds flat.

If the clinic won't or can't prescribe you anything, you will have to see your GP about it, so it may be worth trying to get an appt for tomorrow afternoon with him, which you can always ring up and cancel again if the clinic provide the necessary.  Do NOT get leaving it !


----------



## Northerner (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi Steve, good to hear things are improving and you are feeling a bit better  I think you should ask about the blood at your clinic, as they will know your condition better than any of us. As for the itching, this can be quite common when you are newly-diagnosed as high blood sugar levels can encourage the bacteria that causes things like thrush, so worth mentioning as well


----------



## MrM (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you very much for the advice , i was feeling on top of the world till a little lump of blood forced its way out this morning lol which was quite unpleasant to say the least , I will collect a sample  and take it with me tomorrow.

Thanks again I really appreciate the advice and information 


Steve


----------



## MrM (Feb 19, 2013)

Just an update, i visited the D  clinic explained about the passing of blood and clots , was told its not a result of the diabetes (which makes it bloody coincidental then lol)  I was advised to go to the GP and get some antibiotics, which I now am on, hopefully that will stop the blood thing.

My meds have been upped my numbers were not to bad in the mornings , its the evening test that was staying high so my meds in a morning have been upped slightly, i am hoping that does the trick.  

Hope your all well 

Steve


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2013)

MrM said:


> Just an update, i visited the D  clinic explained about the passing of blood and clots , was told its not a result of the diabetes (which makes it bloody coincidental then lol)  I was advised to go to the GP and get some antibiotics, which I now am on, hopefully that will stop the blood thing.
> 
> My meds have been upped my numbers were not to bad in the mornings , its the evening test that was staying high so my meds in a morning have been upped slightly, i am hoping that does the trick.
> 
> ...



Hope the antibiotics do the trick Steve, and that the extra medication helps with those evening levels  Have they given yo a firm diagnosis yet?


----------



## MrM (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi 

No firm diagnosis on what type yet but i imagine as the meds are working it will be type 2 


9.1  this morning lowest yet, last nights evening test was creeping up was 13.4  so i am guessing that they will increase my morning dose again.

Back at the D clinic tomorrow.

I have suffered other medical conditions for a few years ,  i go into  hospital for pain killing injections twice a year in my spine ... what's got me  confused is my back is 10 times better, not even bothering with my oral pain killers at the moment its strange.

I am feeling great 


Steve


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2013)

Good to see the meds are working Steve, and great news about your back - hope you can continue without the pain meds!


----------



## Ted (Feb 21, 2013)

*A good diet*



Northerner said:


> Good to see the meds are working Steve, and great news about your back - hope you can continue without the pain meds!



It is true that these meds help in many ways .Ths evening my mmol,was 5.2 . 
I had a big lunch of chicken curry , brown rice , pasta ,okhra beef and Greek yogurt . All in small portions and it worked . In the morning I have 10 grain bread . Two slices toasted with honey and half a teaspoon of cinnamon powder,
Two eggs and fruit . All,this seems to,have been working .Give it a shot .

All,the best.
Ted


----------

